# CRT Convergence



## festivus (Nov 10, 2008)

I have a Philips 55PP9502 rear projection set. 55 inch 1080i. Had it since 2002 or 2003. Been great up until NY Eve. On the 31st I noticed green and pink shadows at the bottom of the screen and both upper corners. The next day I figured out how to adjust the red and blue multipoint convergence to align with the green. I did that and I had a bending picture in the affected areas. Seems that the green was not aligned with no way to adjust.

Yesterday I found the codes online to get to the service menu. In the convergence section of the service menu I selected to reset to factory defaults. After doing that the green crosses moved to the correct positions and I was able to move the red and the blue to align. Now the picture looks perfect. What worries me is that the 'save' function in the service menu wouldn't work. I got some type of sensor error. Still, this morning the picture was perfect.

So, do I have some failing but not yet failed resistors or circuitry? Something that knocked the green out of position? And was my fix just temporary? Others with this same issue seemed to have needed new parts.


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

My friend, you are going about this all wrong, especially if you have a spouse.
The old set is broken and cannot cost-effectively be repaired.
You are left with no other recourse but to buy a new 1080P LCD


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Dear Festivus,
I too once had a RPTV set. ISF calibrated too...

But now I have a beautiful 60" Sony LCD HDTV. The retailler I bought it from, HiFi House, was able to take my old TV to a local community center and I got a new TV.

Time for a new TV?


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

My sister had the exact same Phillips and with the same symptoms, it too has been replaced with a fine 52" Sony LCD.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

It is a rare, rare event that I go to a house with a CRT-based RPTV that doesn't have serious convergence problems. And from the folks that I've spoken to, fixing them is expensive when they break, and it seems that they all do.

I would start setting aside some money for an upgrade; something with a direct-view screen.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

shame on all of you telling him that he needs to buy a new lcd tv when what he really wants is that brand new plasma he saw at his local electronics store recently


----------



## festivus (Nov 10, 2008)

You guys are too much. Yes, I've been looking at new plasmas (I agree with naijai on this one) but I don't wish to part with the money at this point.

The CRT picture is still holding up well and I'm probably going to stick with it until I can no longer adjust it. Heck, I have an LCD projector in my basement and a 106 inch screen for my viewing pleasure so dealing with the imperfections of a CRT based TV is bearable.


----------



## festivus (Nov 10, 2008)

Anyone ever replace the entire convergence board? I seem to have found the part online for $80 to $85. Seems easier than soldering in ICs and/or resistors.

I'm assuming the convergence board would contain all ICs and resistors, right? Sorry if that's a dumb question.


----------

